

Scribd Expands Its Subscription E-Book Service with 30K Audiobooks - rahij
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/06/scribd-audiobooks/

======
pbreit
Scribd keeps plugging along. Is it still considered the "Youtube for
documents/PDFs"? Has it stumbled onto a viable business?

